# Repainting an old Meddings drill - What paint?



## Dissolve (19 Sep 2013)

Hi,

I'm thinking whilst I have my new toy in pieces I might put a new coat of paint on it. The paint isn't terrible as it is but if I can find a similar type of paint that I can just spray/brush straight on on I might as well.

Anyways this is the type of finish/colour I'm trying to match:







If I were to give it a light sand with wet and dry to remove any inconsistencies, would I be able to spray straight over it and get a similar type finish?

I've seen spray paint for metal that leaves a "Hammered" finish, would this be necessary or should I just spray the flat metallic colour right over it to get a similar effect?

I'm not too fussed on the colour but I like the metalic/pastel blue that's on it currently so I'll try and match that.

What type of paint would be best to use?

Thanks


----------



## vankou (25 Sep 2013)

Hi
Plasticote Toolbox Blue

Paul


----------



## cedarwood (25 Sep 2013)

Give it a good wash with suger soap to degrease it and let dry then a spray undercoat of self etching primer then spray on colour of choice


----------



## reggyboy (26 Sep 2013)

Look at the Hammerite range that'll be closest to it I think.
http://www.hammerite.co.uk/index.jsp


----------

